# Elk



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are a few shots from the Hardware Ranch on Saturday... pretty cool to actually have enough snow to push some of the big dudes out of the hills.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Geez man did you get close enough to pet any of them.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

So, where's the pictures of the "big dudes"? :shock: :wink: 

Fun place to take the kids, and a great place to learn about elk. I used to go up there and Jackson yearly. Lot's of good memories. Thanks for the photo's.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

The Hardware is always a fun place to go. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> So, where's the pictures of the "big dudes"? :shock: :wink:
> 
> Fun place to take the kids, and a great place to learn about elk. I used to go up there and Jackson yearly. Lot's of good memories. Thanks for the photo's.


I guess big depends on who's looking.... :lol: Last time I went, there were only a couple of 5X5's there. This time there were several 6X6 and one 6X7. There was also one big heavy bull (6X6) with a third point that had been knocked off about halfway up the spike. Kinda neat looking but only wanted to post a few of the better shots here. I might put all the other pics on a topic in the Big Game forum tomorrow or something.


----------

